# 1 Step closer to EBJD's



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

I've been noticing one of my female JD's has really darkened up over the last week or so and I saw what looks like a breeding tube showing. Hard to know for sure since she is only 1.5" 

Anyway, as I type this, she is laying eggs while Stumpy, my male EBJD is hanging around not really knowing what his job is. The good news is, they seem to have accepted each other and hopefully, if he doesn't figure it out this time, he will next time 

BTW, the reason I named him Stumpy is becuase when I got him from Finatics, he had all his fins and tail chewed off by a tank full of Jewels.

Here is his pic when I got him...

http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f223/MacFish/Fish Pics/EBJD/Stumpy2_web.jpg

Here he is a couple months later..

http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f223/MacFish/Fish Pics/EBJD/Stumpy5_web.jpg

And now he looks much much better. I haven't been able to get any good shots of him since I moved him to his 90 Gal. The light is not very good.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Yay! Keep me updated!

He's lookin much better!!


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

1 step forward, 3 steps back 

Poor Stumpy has not been doing too well the last week. It is looking like he has the dreaded internal parasite issue that plagues EBJD's. I've been working hard to get him better all week but I am not getting my hopes up. He is a little more active today but hasn't eaten in a week and just sits on the bottom most of the time. 

Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Bummer, i am so sorry...

I cant be of any help 

What paracite treatment are you using?


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Metro+. With EBJD's, it's the one that seems to work the best. 

He was out swimming around yesterday after I did a water change so my fingers are crossed.


----------

